# Installing CDO



## BillHamilton (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have been advised to download and install CDO from here onto my Vista Home Premium system to allow me to use Ron deBruin's code to send emails from Excel VBA. It all works fine on my W7 and XP machines, but not on my Vista machine, where I get "Run time error 429 - ActiveX component can't create object". The line it stops at is Set iMsg = CreateObject("CDO.Message"). 

I ran it past the guys on the Mr Excel forum (see here) and someone said to try installing CDO. I have tried that and as another problem has raised its ugly head, I thought I'd post here for more advice seeing the issue has nothing to do with Excel.

Running as an Administrator, I hit the download button and despite what the instructions say I only get an option to Save (not Run). So, I save it to my downloads folder and execute it from there. It asks 'Choose directory for extracted files.' Hmmm. With no better idea at the time, I made a new folder in ProgramFiles and directed it to install there. It came back with 

"The system cannot find the path specified"

Hard to understand that. 

OK, maybe Program Files was not a good choice to start with, but has anyone got any better ideas? I do already have 'cdo32.dll' in c:\windows\system32. Should I point it there? Don't want to upset anything if I can help it.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

The extracted files is _most probably_ the setup files themselves, and not the actual dll's and system files that is to be installed. So, using c:\tempinstall or similar might work. Usually you would then run setup.exe from the extracted folder.

Win 7 is very secure with anything inside Program Files.


----------



## BillHamilton (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I did the extract to the same folder I downloaded the file to, and that worked. It resulted in ExchangeCdo.MSI and a readme file being put into a new subfolder within that folder.

On executing the MSI it unfortunately gives me the message that CDO 1.2.1 cannot be installed unless Outlook 2007 is also installed. Correct. It's not.

The Mr Excel guys didn't tell me that was a prerequisite, so I'll bounce this back to them again I think.

At least this little problemette is solved, thank you.

Bill


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright. Good luck with the CDO.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is your original problem that you need to download CDO? If your not running Office 2007 or 2010 what version of Office are you running?


----------



## BillHamilton (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi spunk.funk.

Installing CDO was a suggestion made in the discussion I'm having on the Mr Excel forum. See the link in my first post here if you want to check it out.

I am running Office 2007, but without Outlook. I have just installed Outlook 2010 (the only version available to me) but the version of CDO on the MS download site will not install without Outlook 2007.

For info (and I'm about to post this on the Mr Excel forum too), the problem did not go away after I installed Outlook 2010.

Rather than bounce around with the same problem open on two forums (and the basic question I posed on this one has been answered), I think I'll put the issue back with the Excel experts, unless of course you (or anyone... anyone???) have the magic bullet for this issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving this thread to the Office forum for better results. 
*CDO* is not supported in Outllook 2010 Collaboration Data Objects (CDO) 1.2.1 is not supported with Outlook 2010. 
Do you have the Office 2007 CD? *Outlook 2007* installs by default when you install *Office 2007*?! unless you choose not to install it.


----------



## BillHamilton (Jul 26, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Do you have the Office 2007 CD?


Yes I do have the CD but it's the Office Home and Student version, which only consists of Word, Excel, PowerPoint and OneNote.

The gurus on Mr Excel are not hopeful of a solution to this and have advised me to throw in the towel. Seems like a good idea. Unless someone here........


----------

